# Not sure if my car is singing a good tune



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Since I upgraded from the Select a tune to the upgrade? First off when I installed the upgrade, my computer shut down in the middle. Not sure how it finished or what? I did start it over to make sure it completed. As I said in another post, my MPG is down a little. Normally after filling up I am able to get the computer to display 45+ on the MPG even it is for a short time? Now it hovers around 30 or less most the time. Maybe it is getting more realistic? Been thinking about going back select a tune again if not stock?? Seems I got my tunes crossed. 

opinions/ideas?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yo Dawg just drive IT , when IT starts singing a different TUNE let us know .

Mine has been hovering around 30 for like ever , IT is 4 years new now .


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Patman said:


> Since I upgraded from the Select a tune to the upgrade? First off when I installed the upgrade, my computer shut down in the middle. Not sure how it finished or what? I did start it over to make sure it completed. As I said in another post, my MPG is down a little. Normally after filling up I am able to get the computer to display 45+ on the MPG even it is for a short time? Now it hovers around 30 or less most the time. Maybe it is getting more realistic? Been thinking about going back select a tune again if not stock?? Seems I got my tunes crossed.
> 
> opinions/ideas?


*Patman*,

I don't have time to provide a comprehensive field report on Trifecta's new Advantage tune at the moment, but will say it doesn't seem to be the elusive elixir of both performance and fuel efficiency I'd hoped for. Far from it.

With one week in on my 2014 Cruze RS with 6-speed 6T40 automatic transmission and running BP 93 octane fuel, my steady-state DIC mileage has dropped from 46-48 mpg to 33-34, while my composite mostly in-town driving mileage (averaging about 25 mph) has fallen from 35-37 mpg to 24-25 mpg.

Shortly after Christmas I'll file an enhanced report to include specific Trifecta-altered 6T40 automatic transmission performance numbers. They're not ideal, but I'm hoping the engineers at Trifecta WOT-Tuning will work with me and the entire CruzeTALK community to iron out the current tune's shortcomings with specific regard to how the ECM and TCM program maps integrate with one another in everyday driving. Dialing in the correct settings could reshape it into a truly praiseworthy product.

As it stands now and to compensate for the tunes always-on, ready-to-race nature, I drive the car in full manual mode or in hybrid mode which translates to starting in 'D' auto and then switching over to manual for M4, M5 and M6.

- -
*UlyssesSG*


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

If you're losing 10mpg I hardly see that as being worth it. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

money_man said:


> If you're losing 10mpg I hardly see that as being worth it.
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


Yea I got an Eco and I am having a problem with getting over 30 MPG even on the highway where before it would get in upper 40s to 50s even if it goes back down. I am at a total loss on this one! If it would go up in the high 40s/50s to go back down that is no problem but it seems like it is a totally different car and somehow running like I am in 4th gear when I am in 6th on the highway. Doesn't really have any/much high end power at all either and I end up downshifting a lot. I don't like re flashing the car that much. That is why I am asking for your input. HELP FYI I have a 6M which at times it feels like it was a change for an auto.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

brian v said:


> Yo Dawg just drive IT , when IT starts singing a different TUNE let us know .
> 
> Mine has been hovering around 30 for like ever , IT is 4 years new now .


I hear you Brian before I had instant MPG I just drove my cars and did not think about the MPG like I do now but gas was what @$1 gal and I didn't have to tune my cars to give them power. As I said maybe now it is more realistic and not going to the over inflated MPGs just to go back down but it is a noticeable change and I am not sure for the better. I just took it out on the highway after resetting the Odo and did not break 30 MPG. That is why I thought to do that little test to see where the MPG would end up on the highway. Maybe I will let it go for another tank or 2 But thinking about going back to select a tune. Had minimal problems and even considered not doing the upgrade. Maybe my thoughts were right and I shouldn't have.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

This original or after Datalog tune?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

money_man said:


> If you're losing 10mpg I hardly see that as being worth it.


Yes, but with this new Advantage tune all a guy needs do now is put his foot into the throttle maybe 60 to 75 percent max and the Cruze's tiny 1.4L motor is instantly transformed. The car takes a set and launches into some serious acceleration. There's no perceptible turbo lag, no hesitation and no waiting: it's literally *"Kick the tires, Light the fire, and Go Baby, Go!!!"*

BTW, all this _WTF?_ scoot goodness happens in a few short seconds with lightning-quick shifts occurring at around 4,000 rpm with the car already hustling over-the-posted-speed limit, still in fourth gear and anxious for more.

The riddle to be solved, Gentlemen, is how to have the best of both worlds, where performance on demand and fuel efficiency when desired can peacefully coexist without needing to adopt a hybrid-shifting driving strategy to tame the remapped ECM-TCM integration issues.

- -
*UlyssesSG*


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Patman said:


> First off when I installed the upgrade, my computer shut down in the middle. Not sure how it finished or what? I did start it over to make sure it completed.
> 
> opinions/ideas?


Patman,

All said and done, did you use the FORCE FULL FLASH option or the standard tune option (which only overwrites code that is being changed)? IIRC, Michael at WOT-Tuning advised you utilize the FORCE FULL FLASH option.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

FWIW Doesn;t seem worth it any more I am back to stock tune. No more select a tune or the crappy upgrade. I am back to stock. Re flashed this morning/afternoon. I already like how the car runs again. Not an unknown performance problem anymore. Will I go back to Select a tune, maybe but I am happy with the car as stock for now. I was telling a guy that worked at a restaurant about my "tune problems" and he asked if I was going to get a refund for the "faulty tunes" Gave me a good laugh as I realized he was entirely correct. If you buy anything else that is defective, you expect to get a refund or at least a solid product. In this case I think I will get neither except a lesson learned.

Family is happy car is back to stock also. Doesn't take off on me anymore and I don't find myself 90+ on the highway(without trying). I can slso speed shift again. Doesn't hang when pushing in the clutch. If I feel the need, I still have the tunes on my computers but.... I will look into tinting or something like that now and enjoy my car. 

Merry Christmas to all!!!!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Having played the game years ago......over and over, and finally admitting that any tuning from stock to modified is a series of compromises, I've reached the point of 'Minimizing Brain Damage'.

The car is my DD.....I've got other cars designed to set my hair on fire.

When I was a young buck, some old guy said ' Thou Shalt not Funk with Your Driver'.........The SOB was right......I peed away a lot of donero's on my DD just to have someone with more donero's blow me into the weeds.


Rob


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Went out driving around looking at Christmas lights and my son commented on the car how much he likes how it runs now de tuned. He said with the tune, the car would just take off out of the clear blue and I agree it did. I enjoy the car again. has enough power for what I need, easy to drive and I don't come flying up on people anymore.


----------



## spacemule (Dec 7, 2014)

Patman said:


> FWIW Doesn;t seem worth it any more I am back to stock tune. No more select a tune or the crappy upgrade. I am back to stock. Re flashed this morning/afternoon. I already like how the car runs again. Not an unknown performance problem anymore. Will I go back to Select a tune, maybe but I am happy with the car as stock for now. I was telling a guy that worked at a restaurant about my "tune problems" and he asked if I was going to get a refund for the "faulty tunes" Gave me a good laugh as I realized he was entirely correct. If you buy anything else that is defective, you expect to get a refund or at least a solid product. In this case I think I will get neither except a lesson learned.
> 
> Family is happy car is back to stock also. Doesn't take off on me anymore and I don't find myself 90+ on the highway(without trying). I can slso speed shift again. Doesn't hang when pushing in the clutch. If I feel the need, I still have the tunes on my computers but.... I will look into tinting or something like that now and enjoy my car.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all!!!!


Thanks for the honest review.  I was starting to get tempted to try a tune. But you know what, the power and drive-ability on my Cruze are fine 99+ percent of the time. Actually, now that I think about it, it would be silly to believe you could increase horsepower and fuel economy simultaneously with a computer program. Good to have a reality check every once in a while.


----------

